# gettext-0.18.3



## makeissue (Jul 31, 2013)

Hello,

I am using FreeBSD 8.4, when I install gettext-0.18.3 I have an error. Can anyone help me?


```
Making all in misc
if test "no" != "no"; then  am__dir=. am__subdir_includes='';  case start-po.elc in */*)  am__dir=`echo 'start-po.elc' | sed 's,/[^/]*$,,'`;  am__subdir_includes="-L $am__dir -L ./$am__dir";  esac;  test -d "$am__dir" || /bin/mkdir -p "$am__dir" || exit 1;  no --batch     $am__subdir_includes -L . -L .  --eval "(defun byte-compile-dest-file (f) \"start-po.elc\")"  --eval "(unless (byte-compile-file \"start-po.el\") (kill-emacs 1))";  else :; fi
if test "no" != "no"; then  am__dir=. am__subdir_includes='';  case po-mode.elc in */*)  am__dir=`echo 'po-mode.elc' | sed 's,/[^/]*$,,'`;  am__subdir_includes="-L $am__dir -L ./$am__dir";  esac;  test -d "$am__dir" || /bin/mkdir -p "$am__dir" || exit 1;  no --batch     $am__subdir_includes -L . -L .  --eval "(defun byte-compile-dest-file (f) \"po-mode.elc\")"  --eval "(unless (byte-compile-file \"po-mode.el\") (kill-emacs 1))";  else :; fi
if test "no" != "no"; then  am__dir=. am__subdir_includes='';  case po-compat.elc in */*)  am__dir=`echo 'po-compat.elc' | sed 's,/[^/]*$,,'`;  am__subdir_includes="-L $am__dir -L ./$am__dir";  esac;  test -d "$am__dir" || /bin/mkdir -p "$am__dir" || exit 1;  no --batch     $am__subdir_includes -L . -L .  --eval "(defun byte-compile-dest-file (f) \"po-compat.elc\")"  --eval "(unless (byte-compile-file \"po-compat.el\") (kill-emacs 1))";  else :; fi
if test -f archive.dir.tar; then  inputfile=archive.dir.tar;  else  inputfile='.'/archive.dir.tar;  fi;  xz -c -5 < "$inputfile" > archive.dir.tar.xz-t && mv archive.dir.tar.xz-t archive.dir.tar.xz
Killed
*** Error code 137
```


----------

